# .config for Samsung NC10

## calif

Hello!

I need perfectly .config for Samsung NC10. (/usr/src/linux/.config)

Mainly I need options for HSPA/3G modem, but it'll be better when anyone give me all options.

Please, it's very important for me.

For gentoo-sources ofc.

Thanks in advance.

Please, reposnd quickly.

calif

----------

## cach0rr0

Have a look at the links in my signature - they should get you started.

----------

